# Wildfire - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Michael Martin Murphey's great tune: a quick break down of how i play this tune......thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings C-10


[video=youtube;BgtzN-6krOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgtzN-6krOU[/video]


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good tutorial for a good tune, Dale...


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

appreciate you giving it a look....hope all is good!

dale


----------

